# Looking for outdoor buddies



## mtnclimber (Jun 26, 2004)

I am continuously going on small adventures by myself and looking to do more. I would love to meet other people who also kayak, hike or bike so that i can get out more and remain safe. I am slowly accumulating my 4000 footers and would love to do an overnight sea kayak trip. I am also trying to learn more about staying on my mtn bike. Anyone interested in joining me?


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 29, 2004)

Views from the top (www.viewsfromthetop.com probably a link also) recently added an events area where you can post your plans to see if anyone is interested in your trip.  Typically twice a year they also have a Gathering where all are welcome to attend.  The Gathering's are usually in September & one in the winter & are planned usually around hiking, snowshoeing or skiing.  They typically camp & a great deal of fun is had by all.  They usually move the location each time to so people can hike places they may not usually hike.

Note:  I've never been since they typically take place in September a week or two before my regularly scheduled early October hike & just after my wife goes back to work - teacher - so getting out twice in that time is not good for me.   I'm going to make one of the winter gatherings some year, even if it's just for one of the hikes & I drive up from CT that morning.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 29, 2004)

Post your hike on the Trips & Events section. We had 10 on the Mt Hancock hiking trip.
_______________
Happy hiking!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Jul 25, 2004)

Response pm'd to you.


----------



## cantdog (Jul 26, 2004)

Since I live in Nashua also, I am always willing to explore opportunities to recruit new company and get a ride to the Whites.  As for kayaking, my domain is mostly whitewater.  However, there are a few organizations on the North Shore to connect with if your are looking for more sea kayaking trips.   North Shore Paddlers Network is one that comes to mind and New England Small Craft is an outfitter that has good ties with the area.


----------



## nhiker (Jul 27, 2004)

mtnclimber said:
			
		

> I am continuously going on small adventures by myself and looking to do more. I would love to meet other people who also kayak, hike or bike so that i can get out more and remain safe. I am slowly accumulating my 4000 footers and would love to do an overnight sea kayak trip. I am also trying to learn more about staying on my mtn bike. Anyone interested in joining me?



Hey mtnclimber, My wife and I are members of a Nashua area mntbking club. We attend group rides all over the state and would encorage you to attend.  Also I am a backpacking / hiking enthusiast and I am also working on the 48 4k fters. Please feel free to contact me if interested.
Harry


----------



## Mr. X (Sep 20, 2004)

Mr. X is always a maybe, hell I'll go where ever, maybe.  Or will I?


----------



## huhtanen (Sep 29, 2004)

*Hi MtnClimber and everyone else.....*

I'm always up for a Backpacking trip, Kayak trip, Snowshoe trip or dayhike up a mountain.....

I used to hike a lot and then after getting married took a 12 year hiatus and settled on car camping.  Last year I started to do some backpacking trips like section hikes on the AT.  After coercing a couple of friends to go along on a couple trips, I found they didn't appreciate it like I do and the last few weekend trips I ended up doing alone.

I'd love to find others who would like to do some weekend backpacking trips, Kayak trips (sea or flatwater, I have a Carolina 14) or winter snowshoe trips....

I am going to do some kayak camping this weekend and have a site reserved that can have 4 people on it.  Currently there are only 2 of us, but others are welcome to go...  It is on Washburn Island in Waquoit Bay on Cape Cod.  You can click on the links below and e-mail me for more details....
http://www.waquoitbayreserve.org
http://www.waquoitbayreserve.org/camp.htm

Ohh yea just some background on me.....  I'm 39, married with 2 kids... I don't consider myself a speedy backpacker and am happy to poke along and enjoy the journey.  I do love overnight trips and as strange as it seems to many of my friends love sleeping in the woods..LOL

Have a great fall everyone! Hope to hear from you...,
Todd "Hoot" Huhtanen    THuhtanen@snet.net


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey Todd,
I just bought a Carolina 14.5 recently and can't wait for a chance to go camping with it.  I'd love to join you guys this weekend but I've made other plans, which include hiking in the Whites, so it's still going to be a great weekend full of fall foliage  
I just found this site and am also looking forward to finding people to join me in my escapes to the woods.

Happy, happy trails!
Doug


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2004)

Welcome Doug. I grew up on Broadway in Trumbull...


----------



## huhtanen (Sep 30, 2004)

*Hi Doug...*

I just bought my Carolina 14 a couple months ago, but have been very inpressed with it around Cape Cod.  Last month I spent some time off Chatham in Nantucket Sound and it handled 2 foot waves  and a 18 knot wind very nicely.   I was testing out my new spray skirt... that day it was needed.....     This weekend I'll test it fully loaded...

Have fun in the Whites Doug, thats where I'll be next weekend...


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey everyone!
Greg, that's a great area you grew up in, right next to the Poquanock river valley! I live near Pinewood lake, a mile from the HS.

Todd, hope the camping was good this weekend. Franconia was very foggy on Sat and gorgeous on Sun. You should have very good foliage this weekend, the nights are dipping low. I'd probably head back up for this weekend, but have other things to do, I'll probably do some kayaking  8) 

Later,
Doug


----------



## Tony (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi Mtnclimber,

I also live in Nashua and am always  looking to hike in the Whites.  I just finished the NH 4K's and am starting on the NE 67 and  the NE 100.  

You can post here, AMC BB's, and Views From The Top if your planning a hike or just looking for someplace to climb.  You can usually find someone heading that way. 

Tony   :flag:


----------

